# Segmented Pen



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

made another segmented pen for a swap. The theme is local woods. I used NIP for the center surrounded with palm an then capped with camphor. The segments are separated with copper and the kit is a Sierra.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Call that pen "The Mordor"

It came out amazing Lou, I am totally stealing that idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Call that pen "The Mordor"
> 
> It came out amazing Lou, I am totally stealing that idea.



Humbled coming from you Don

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Call that pen "The Mordor"
> 
> It came out amazing Lou, I am totally stealing that idea.



I do like how the NIP eye came out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2017)

What are you gluing your segments with to bond with the copper Lou?


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> What are you going your segments with to bond with the copper Lou?



CA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Cool... Sanding the surface on the copper for better adhesion or just just gluing on slick finish?


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

Clean with DNA and then sand with 80 grit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 2, 2017)

Very very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Lou, did you take a picture of the blank when it was glued up and before you turned it?


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

No I forgot to.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

Where did you get that one?


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh damn... I was supposed to find that for @ripjack13 the other day... http://crazedemoticons.blogspot.com/2013/04/emoticons-1.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

This one should be for @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 2, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> This one should be for @Don Ratcliff View attachment 136529

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 3, 2017)

That is quite unique Lou- great job! You know though that it is missing another eye and it would not write right? I would be leary using that pen when righting out checks out for purchases as I would be afraid the eye would also be looking at what I am paying for and making me feel guilty.........”you know you are paying too much for that............you really need that?.............you know you need to take care of something else before you pay for that..........did the wife give you approval to buy that.........you know this check you are righting is not going to be good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2017)

Arn213 said:


> That is quite unique Lou- great job! You know though that it is missing another eye and it would not write right? I would be leary using that pen when righting out checks out for purchases as I would be afraid the eye would also be looking at what I am paying for and making me feel guilty.........”you know you are paying too much for that............you really need that?.............you know you need to take care of something else before you pay for that..........did the wife give you approval to buy that.........you know this check you are righting is not going to be good



That's why I don't write checks anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Or, this one...



 


Or, maybe this one...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 5, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks Les!


----------



## Carder (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2018)

Great pen Lou! Tony


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow, really nice pen. Would love to see the blank before its turned next time to see how its all glued up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks great Lou
Where do you get the copper for between segments?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 10, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> Looks great Lou
> Where do you get the copper for between segments?



Hobby Lobby


----------



## cgseymour (Feb 10, 2018)

Ok Thank you Lou.
I will have to take a look.

I love that copper kit and your pen looks amazing.

Greatly appreciated.

Chris

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

